# Previsão da temperatura minima



## mastacia (24 Out 2012 às 14:09)

Boas... Sou nova no forum ... gostaria de vos pedir ajuda ... tenho de fazer uma pesquisa sobre todas as equações existentes para a previsão da temperatura mínima... Ainda não saí da equação de Brunt  . Podem me dar umas dicas de mais equações??

Obrigada


----------



## rozzo (24 Out 2012 às 14:49)

mastacia disse:


> Boas... Sou nova no forum ... gostaria de vos pedir ajuda ... tenho de fazer uma pesquisa sobre todas as equações existentes para a previsão da temperatura mínima... Ainda não saí da equação de Brunt  . Podem me dar umas dicas de mais equações??
> 
> Obrigada




Bom, isso é complexo..
Porque na verdade, à medida que os modelos meteorológicos vão melhorando e passando a escalas cada vez mais detalhadas, a sua fiabilidade em termos de variáveis como a temperatura vai também sendo maior, e em muitos casos acaba a ser suficiente outputs e interpolações directas dos campos de temperatura dos modelos.
Mas claro, em imensos casos, especialmente junto a fronteiras terra-mar, ou zonas montanhosas, isso cai tudo por terra, ou em locais muito específicos (vales, etc). E se estivermos a falar de ir buscar dados a modelos globais, de resolução mais baixa, então cai mesmo por terra.

Depois há a decisão entre usar esses dados e alterá-los com "mão humana", como vemos em previsões do IM, ou alterá-los de forma automática, sistemática, como em sites tipo Weatheronline.

Na verdade, actualmente com a performance dos modelos, e a quantidade de dados observacionais disponíveis, começa a tornar-se bastante eficiente a utilização da 2ª opção, e em muitos casos provavelmente esses métodos de correcção dos outputs dos modelos já estarão mesmo a ganhar à mão humana, ou ao "feeling" de um previsor.

Penso que se referia a este 2º método certo?

Então aí, realmente existem diversos (imensos talvez...) métodos de correção de variáveis como a temperatura, para especificidades locais.
Essa *equação de Brunt*, confesso que nem conhecia, e existem imensos métodos, mais ou menos sofisticados. 

Ocorrem-me métodos relativamente básicos como fazer apenas regressões lineares com base em várias variáveis (preditores), portanto *regressão multilinear*, tal como uma reta de regressão que se aprendeu na escola, 
mas em vez de uma, para várias variáveis. Este é um método bastante simples de implementar.
Depois há outros métodos mais complexos, como os *filtros de Kalman*, as *redes neuronais*, e outros métodos certamente, que detalhes não saberei muito.
Na verdade, vendo alguma coisa agora sobre a equação de Brunt, penso que seja baseada numa regressão multilinear também, com preditores relacionados com radiação?

De qualquer forma, o essencial, se eu percebi bem a questão, e seja o método mais ou menos complexo, é ter uma base observacional grande e consistente, para poder aplicar todos estes métodos estatísticos de correcção, caso contrário de nada servem!


----------

